# Deer Warts - - Warning - Graphic!



## wyogoob

Mother nature can be cruel sometimes.

I ran this before, maybe on the old DWR forum, so this is for all the newbies:


----------



## Elkaddict

What the crap is on that deer? That is gross!


----------



## .45

Some jacks out west used to look like that, I always figured it was syphilis... :? 

We were doing them a favor by killing them. :|


----------



## stillhunterman

Ah, thanks for the graphic warning Goob, but dang! That is some kind of nasty! Did those things effect the meat at all??? :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

I don't know what it is.

The deer are from Tennessee. 

Looks like the truck is parked in a soybean field.


----------



## stillhunterman

Cutaneous Fibromas


Cutaneous fibromas, which are caused by a virus, are confined to the skin and do not affect the meat.
These wartlike growths can cover large portions of the body, but usually are small, single to multiple, and range from a fraction of an inch to several inches in diameter. They are caused by a virus that often infects the deer through a wound. Fibromas are more common in bucks because they are more likely to incur wounds while fighting other bucks and rubbing antlers.

Although sometimes grotesque in appearance, fibromas generally do no harm to deer. The virus that causes them to grow in whitetails does not infect other wild animals, domestic animals or humans. Fibromas are confined to the skin and, therefore, are removed when the deer is processed for consumption. They do not affect the quality of the meat.


Sounds like this is the deal with the deer.


----------



## wyogoob

stillhunterman said:


> Cutaneous Fibromas.............................
> 
> They do not affect the quality of the meat.
> 
> Sounds like this is the deal with the deer.


Thanks, very interesting.


----------



## wapiti67

arhhhh...I just lost my lunch -)O(-


----------



## lehi

Man all these photos are making me HUNGRY!


----------



## Huge29

wapiti67 said:


> arhhhh...I just lost my lunch -)O(-


+1 _/O _/O


----------



## wyogoob

lehi said:


> Man all these photos are making me HUNGRY!


O-|-O O-|-O


----------



## swbuckmaster

I would have shot it just to put it out of its misery. Id pay someone else to cape it. Then Id drag the meat to the landfill. Id then take the cape to the taxidermist in a garbage bag and let the taxidermist finish the capping job. I then would have the buck mounted in a left turn pedestal mount. Finally id donate it to the local archery shop so I don't have to look at it in my own house.
-O\__-


----------



## legacy

Nasty stuff! I killed a deer on the archery hunt out on Vernon a few years ago that had a couple of those on it's legs and body. Didn't look anything like those things though! _/O


----------



## brandonlarson

that must have made for some yummy spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## katorade

-O,- _/O I expected to see guts or something or something not that bad but holy ****** I feel sick now.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Once I got those on my...nevermind...


----------

